# Would you consider yourself "nice"?



## royal (May 2, 2010)

I'm told that I'm a nice guy; I always go out of my way to help others.

I've been wondering, does this trait go hand-in-hand with shyness? Or is niceness a completely separate trait?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

In some superficial ways, yeah. But deep down I think I'm a pretty selfish person, and there are times when it comes across. So I voted no.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Nope. Everyone should know by now that I'm a self-proclaimed elitist snob.


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Niceness and shyness are two different things. Some people overcompensate for real or imagined shortcomings by being either genuinely nice or intrumentally nice (manipulative). Some shy people see their shyness as a shortcoming, and some of that group overcompensates with niceness.


----------



## lucyinthesky (Mar 29, 2009)

Yeah I think I'm nice (most of the time :b). Don't think it always accompanies shyness though.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

Yes, I'd say I'm a genuinely nice guy.


----------



## daniel1989 (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm usually either a. too tired or b. in a bad mood and not nice. I can't be nice when I'm not happy with myself or my life in general.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

i think i'm too nice, especially when i was younger. but i think it is just a part of an inferiority complex. 

i think i should stop being nice- not become a complete b*tch or anything. it's just that people sometimes take advantage of niceness or get the wrong impression of it as being flirtatious. it's like, 'no...i don't want to get inside your pants, you cocky b*stard.'


----------



## josephisaverb (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm too nice, too. It has drawbacks, but I'd rather be nice than mean-spirited.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I think I'm a nice guy. 


But then again I am massively biased, I wonder if Hitler considered himself a nice guy?


----------



## Hell Boy (Apr 1, 2011)

Most of the time I'm really nice, but every once in a while I can be a jerk. I'm working on that though.


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

50/50, there are situations that I'm quite flexible and forthcoming in, and there are situations where people think "what the hell is wrong with that guy? What a jerk."


----------



## JustWakeUp (Apr 27, 2009)

I try to be a nice guy. :evil

I'm sure to others I'm a total *******. :teeth


----------



## Jade18 (Mar 6, 2011)

mm..wow this is a hard question
I wish I could say yes..
over the last years ive been in denial..
thinking I was one of the nicest girls one could ever meet
but looking back on some of the things ive put peopple through in the past and how I sometimes treat people than im afraid I have to say no
unless I REALLY REALLY love or like someone(which doesnt happand often unfortunatly) than I am really nice/sweet/carring,
maybe too nice when it comes to forcing yourself to do stuff just because you want to be liked by that person so much...


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Sometimes I'm a saint, other times a straight up ***hole. It's all dependent on my mood, which can change with the breeze. I guess I'd have to say "no", considering I don't try to follow any moral compass and act according to how I feel.


----------



## CK1708 (Mar 30, 2011)

I used to be nice, but now I am not that nice


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

To my standards, yes. To God's standards, no.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Not really, no. Usually well-intentioned at heart, but not nice. The best most people can expect from me is to be ignored. I can't be nice and cheerful to other people when I've got nothing to be cheerful about myself.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

I'm usually nice


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

I'd like to think I'm nice, but since I hardly talk, I'm assuming most people don't see me that way.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

I dunno, I try to be nice to people most of the time.

But people do things that annoy me, people screw me over, and I don't confront them about it until they are annoying me to such a level I eventually lash out at them in some way...this is the paradox of a non-confrontational, 'nice' attitude...I can seem nasty to some people, but this is only because of them being inconsiderate and me not approaching them about it until I have been driven to the edge.

Like everyone, I can occasionally be thoughtless or selfish, but I think I am more considerate of others than the average person, and I try to be friendly with people.

So overall I went with 'yes', but I'm not sure, a lot of people would disagree with that, but then I shouldn't let other people's opinions define my self-perception.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm nice if I think you're nice. I won't necessarily be mean if I don't think you are someone I could like, but I'm not my regular self which I feel is nice enough.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

royal said:


> I've been wondering, does this trait go hand-in-hand with shyness? Or is niceness a completely separate trait?


My anxiety prevents me from being nice. I won't help people because that requires interacting with them. And I'll be rude if it'll limit my interaction. Not that I ever try to harm anyone, but I may let them come to harm by inaction/avoidance.


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm very nice in person, and I'm always smiling. But I have serious anger issues given to me from my father and sometimes it gets the best of me. Plus there are just so many things that anger me :/


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Usually I am a nice person until given a reason not to be (like if they decide to piss me off in some way that's intentional or something of a greater magnitude but unintentional... but if it was unintentional, I would probably stop talking to them altogether, I wouldn't be mean, I'd just be somewhat distant). 

Oh, and my behaviour varies with the person, like, if I don't think they're nice, then I'm not going to bother being nice.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

BetaBoy90 said:


> I'm nice if I think you're nice. I won't necessarily be mean if I don't think you are someone I could like, but I'm not my regular self which I feel is nice enough.


This exactly.


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Hoth said:


> My anxiety prevents me from being nice. I won't help people because that requires interacting with them. And I'll be rude if it'll limit my interaction. Not that I ever try to harm anyone, but I may let them come to harm by inaction/avoidance.


Yep, me too. Shame really.


----------



## dragongirl (Apr 6, 2011)

yes i'm one of the nicest ppl in the world


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

No. Anyone who knew me well enough to see the real me would know I'm about average on the nice scale. Which is to say that I'm only as nice to someone as they are to me. Someone who is truly nice would be nice to you no matter how you treat them.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

I used to be nice. Now I'm not. And I'm better for it. Being nice is ****ing stupid.


----------



## ImmortalxApathy (Feb 19, 2011)

It depends. I can be nice to others, Depending on how they treat me. I can also be a total jerkoff. I am quite moody.


----------



## sociallyretarded (Aug 3, 2010)

I think I'm a pretty nice person. But despite that, I'm also quite selfish. So does being nice mean that you perform good deeds AND have good intentions? Because I usually do good things because I know they're the right thing to do, even if my heart isn't completely in it.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

I'm not _that_ nice.
I'm just... average I guess.


----------



## brokensaint (Aug 27, 2009)

Can't be.


----------



## msbxa (Mar 24, 2011)

Generally yes. 
However I can also be very cold and I don't really care for people all that much or have any concerns for strangers. So I think my niceness is truely altruistic. If that makes sense?


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

Indubitably 


edit: only wanted to use the word. On a serious note, I am about average in that I am easy going and hold no grudges.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes, just don't get on my bad side or :bat


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I think I'm nice.


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm too nice, I want to be bad more often. =\
Like have the 'idc about you' attitude.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I try and be nice. I don't know if it counts for anything and it doesn't always work so :stu


----------



## jijiji (Feb 5, 2011)

why am i so mean


it's because i really value emotions, but to the excessive extent where i don't hold back even if it hurts feelings


----------



## Stormclouds (Mar 8, 2011)

Too nice for my own good, usually.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

I hope I'm a nice guy (but not a "nice guy").


----------



## Forlan (Apr 14, 2011)

If someone is nice with me, I am nice with him.chino hills personal training


----------



## dreamsofsomeday (Apr 22, 2011)

account deleted


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

It depends who I'm interacting with I guess. 

I am generally nice to everyone unless they give me reason to be otherwise. Then I reserve the right to become a mega *****.


----------



## Freebird (Apr 20, 2011)

I am nice most of the time, but I know I can be a jerk every once in a while.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm extremely nice and selfless because I've always been like that and like helping others. Yes, at times I can be extremely selfish too.


----------



## loney (Apr 17, 2011)

im usually way to nice and then get taken advantage of


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

Most people say that I am nice, though I think some people have the impression that I'm arrogant because I don't talk much.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Yeah, I like to help people who are in need. Sometimes, I think that I can be a bit "too nice" though.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

No, socially I'm cold and inconsiderate to most people.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Nah.. I'm grumpy alot.. I'm a meanie ):


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm pretty nice, except if someone irritates me, then I become big ahole.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

When I was younger I thought I was being nice and didn't realize I was just being a total pushover. Not like anything terrible happened but people took advantage of me.

I like to think I'm nice now while still having the ability to stand up for myself and whatnot. Although in certain situations I may not come across as nice because of feeling anxious/uncomfortable.


----------



## MagusAnima (Mar 4, 2010)

Most people generally aren't 'nice' to me, so I don't see why I should be 'nice' to most people. 

No, I'm not nice. :b I'm polite when I have to be, which is more than some people bother to do.


----------



## IsThereAComputerOption (Apr 15, 2011)

Polite, not nice.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I'm shy and not that nice. I'm okay with the people i love, and i try to be polite with strangers.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

I try to be nice to people I really do. I do have a lot of anger and that often gets in the way, my niceness is overshadowed by this anger most of the time.


----------



## Devil (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm helpful, caring, and I give trust to people but I'm pretty awfully unfriendly when I think of it. I don't admire how people treat others or most of the things they say, it makes me disgusted.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

What does it mean to be "nice"? Someone who helps others a lot in a sincere way without expecting anything in return? Someone with good manners? What if you are nice only because you are too much of a pu**y to stand up for yourself? Is that genuine niceness? I don't know if I am nice. I certainly act pretty nice when among other people. I think my SA plays a big part in it.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

I wish I was nice. But I don't think I am nice and other people certainly haven't seen me as being a nice person. That's the honest truth. Being nice has done nothing except get me used and abused and allowed people to devalue me. F*** those guys! I was once a very nice person. But then...no more miss nice girl came out.


----------



## dust3000 (Oct 13, 2009)

I tend to be standoffish and restrained and unfriendly. I tend not to help people if I think that means getting involved with them. I'm not good at standing up for myself so I find it easier to put the walls up before they get to me.
On the other hand I think I am pretty nice since I'm conflict avoidant lol. I'm ready to help people if it means no commitment and I'm able to get out of it any time.


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

Sometimes I'm to nice and people walk all over me . I'm trying to change that .


----------



## mooseick (Aug 11, 2010)

i see people tend to think i'm really nice or just weird and can't figure me out. but none of them rlly know me :/


----------



## dave twothree (Sep 26, 2010)

Depends. If someone's in trouble, drops their stuff, falls, thing like that I do stop and help them. If I see a lost dog with a collar on a road I pull over and look for a phone number. 

A lot of times though, I'm cold and just kinda block people out and stay to myself. I guess I'm a mixture of nice and unfriendly =|


----------



## wolfsaber (May 1, 2011)

I can be nice but I do not think I am as nice as some people would claim. There have been few times of me being rude. I think partially for the reason of that evaluation is that some tend to associate those quiet and shy as kind.


----------

